# Jakie cflags dla AMD E-450 ?

## Ras96

Witam ! Jestem nowym użytkownikiem forum oraz zaczynającym dopiero przygode z systemem Gentoo. Spisuje właśnie na kartce rzeczy, których bede potrzebował przy instalacji. Jakie flagi CFLAGS polecacie do procesora AMD E-450 ? Sprawdziłem te proponowane na Safe Cflags jednak sądze, że można wrzuci tam jeszcze kilka innych jak mmmx czy sse4a. Chciałbym unikną metody prób i błedów oraz znaleźc kompromis miedzy wydajnością a stabilnością systemu, dlatego zwracam si do bardziej doświadczonych uzytkowników. Interesuje mnie wersja 64 bitowa. Z góry dzikuje za odpowiedzi. Pozdrawiam !

----------

## sherszen

Ja bym nie kombinował. Po poście sądzę, że to pierwsza Twoja instalacja. Wydaje mi się, że włączenie flagi dla samego procesora, automatycznie aktywuje flagi pomocnicze jak sse4, i tak dalej.

Albo daj najlepiej: CFLAGS="-march=native"

----------

## Ras96

Zgadza sie to moja pierwsza instalacja na fizycznym komputerze. Próbowałem wcześniej swoich sił na Vbox-ie i zastosowałem właśnie taktyke użycia jak najprostszych flag. Myśle że zostane przy ustawieniu proponowanym przez Safe Cflags. Czytałem że ta seria procesorów nie lubi si z flagą 3dnow. Jak można ją dezaktywac (tak na wszelki wypadek) ?

----------

## Pryka

 *Ras96 wrote:*   

> Zgadza sie to moja pierwsza instalacja na fizycznym komputerze. Próbowałem wcześniej swoich sił na Vbox-ie i zastosowałem właśnie taktyke użycia jak najprostszych flag. Myśle że zostane przy ustawieniu proponowanym przez Safe Cflags. Czytałem że ta seria procesorów nie lubi si z flagą 3dnow. Jak można ją dezaktywac (tak na wszelki wypadek) ?

 

Mieszasz Cflags z flagami USE.

Ustaw CFLAGS="-march=native" jak Ci doradził sherszen to w tej chwili chyba najrozsądniejsza opcja dla każdego procesora.

----------

## Ras96

Skoro tak doradzacie to tak zrobie. Dzieki za odpowiedzi. Mam nadzieje, że instalacja przebiegnie bez wiekszych problemów. Pozdrawiam !

----------

## Pryka

 *Ras96 wrote:*   

> Skoro tak doradzacie to tak zrobie. Dzieki za odpowiedzi. Mam nadzieje, że instalacja przebiegnie bez wiekszych problemów. Pozdrawiam !

 

Tak na marginesie to owe native samo wykrywa rodzaj procesora i dobiera do niego cała resztę  :Smile: 

----------

## unK

```
-march=native -O2 -pipe
```

nie polecam wychodzić poza te flagi, jeżeli to twoja pierwsza instalacja.

----------

## Ras96

To moja pierwsza instalacja dlatego chce sie nauczyc kilku rzeczy na przyszłośc, dlatego kombinuje z różnymi ustawieniami. Dzieki za odpowiedzi  :Smile: 

----------

